# Oral Fibrosarcoma



## mediatek01 (Aug 12, 2013)

My dog Gracie was diagnosed with oral fibrosarcoma last week - a cancer in the mouth. The good thing is that we caught it at an early stage, it is local (has not spread anywhere else), not aggressive, and considered a low-grade cancer. However, left untreated, will continue to grow and be extremely painful for her - within 5-6 months - at which time she may need to be put down as surgery will not help anymore. While we are checking out all options right now the Oncologist feels very strongly that the best option would be to remove part of her jaw - a procedure called hemimandibulectomy. This will remove the entire tumor and because it is local she feels that no chemotherapy would be needed afterwards. We've checked it out, including speaking to a dog owner who had this done to their dog, and while scary sounding, the dog responds well to it and they are back to their normal selves in about a month - the only change on my side is to feed her soft food. The change on her side is that her face will look droopy and her tongue may hang out of one side. Still, we are devastated.

What we've gathered so far about the other options is that they will not totally remove the tumor just slow it down for a year. We feel Gracie is a very healthy dog and, once the tumor has been removed, will live a lot longer than a year, so we are thinking of going with the hemimandibulectomy. She will look a bit funny but will still be our Gracie. We just pray that we are making the right decision for her.

Any feedback from the group would be so greatly appreciated.

Please keep Gracie in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

You can fight back and Give her Grace and more life

after the surgery

and find the best for such a fight'

After she recovers you have 2 things to do 24-7 as well as love Her Dearly 

Is (boost all of her immunity and help add to her core health) 

do red and white cell counts as well and T cells 

and thanks God it had not Breached her Lymph gland system

then the odds go way south then

Supplements and better then the normal food choices will be needed as well

God bless you and God Heal this mate

You can extend the fight"

just make sure its for Her

My prayers will be yours

PS Gracie is a Dandy doll to me


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

mediatek01 said:


> My dog Gracie was diagnosed with oral fibrosarcoma last week - a cancer in the mouth. The good thing is that we caught it at an early stage, it is local (has not spread anywhere else), not aggressive, and considered a low-grade cancer. However, left untreated, will continue to grow and be extremely painful for her - within 5-6 months - at which time she may need to be put down as surgery will not help anymore. While we are checking out all options right now the Oncologist feels very strongly that the best option would be to remove part of her jaw - a procedure called hemimandibulectomy. This will remove the entire tumor and because it is local she feels that no chemotherapy would be needed afterwards. We've checked it out, including speaking to a dog owner who had this done to their dog, and while scary sounding, the dog responds well to it and they are back to their normal selves in about a month - the only change on my side is to feed her soft food. The change on her side is that her face will look droopy and her tongue may hang out of one side. Still, we are devastated.
> 
> What we've gathered so far about the other options is that they will not totally remove the tumor just slow it down for a year. We feel Gracie is a very healthy dog and, once the tumor has been removed, will live a lot longer than a year, so we are thinking of going with the hemimandibulectomy. She will look a bit funny but will still be our Gracie. We just pray that we are making the right decision for her.
> 
> ...


No advice, but you are giving Gracie the best chance for a long and healthy life. Prayers for you and Gracie


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Prayers for Gracie and your family.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

mediatek01,
So sorry to hear Gracie (and you) are going through this. I haven't have any experience with this type of cancer, but I know how scary and heart wrenching what you are facing can be. It certainly sounds like you have done your research. You didn't mention how old Gracie is, but I think I would come to the same decision - _just get it gone_. Dogs are amazing healers and learn to adjust much better to things like this than we ever could/would. And you are so right - she will still be Gracie! Please know that Gracie and you are in my thoughts and prayers. She's a V, therefore she's "family" here on the forum so we all will be rooting for a speedy recovery for her - and strength and peace and hugs for you and yours. Please keep us posted....


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Prayers from my Gracie to your Gracie!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Once they hook you up

Attitude is everything and real core support 

these are not real treatments there killing all the cells bad guys and Great ones.

You just keep smiling real 10 daily juicing pro and pre biotics and some other choices will add and not take 

and Tell them they are stuck as well

Natural care is a value and thinking is a need as well

they never read waring Nordic Power 101 ;D

You cannot kill me

I died Nov 6th 2000

I protected my core

family helps in these fights as well

My 2 reds, Jenn and a few buds hold on

but folks change there minds like socks

to win you must love you or the mate the most

Many told each and all

this front loader will get up and roar

He has tasted the best

Times You must get plain nasty

pucking 24-7 is hard work

Hold her head high feed her Positive progressive words 

they Get it far more then you think 

You can You will defeat this coward.


as Fear like rats runs from the Light 

Warn them coming in we are in this to win it all

but never forget its a war brace the core


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

mediatek01, I will be keeping you and Gracie in my prayers. It is heartbreaking, but she can still have a good, long life. As you said, she might look a bit funny, but she will still be your Gracie, and will still have a perfect and innocent heart. It sounds to me like the surgery is really the only way to go, and will be lifesaving for her.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

My girlfriend ran across a Weimer that had her lower jaw mostly removed due to cancer. She said her tongue hung out like she was panting, but other than that she was a happy girl. The owner said that other than a change in foods they give her, the pup seemed pretty much unchanged from the procedure. A happy-go-lucky dog who still loved everything she did before her procedure.

Our thoughts go out to you & Gracie. We are pulling for a full recovery, whichever route you go with.


----------

